# Weird DNP cycle



## jimmythelad (Sep 15, 2008)

I just finished yesterday a 2 week cycle of DNP 400mgs each day, But I've not lost any inches round the waist or actual body weight. I have used DNP in the past successfully over a year ago. Thats the weird part about it I had every single same side effect as the last time so I'm not 100% sure its fake stuff. Anyway I'll give it a week for the water weight to leave and hopefully I'll see some benefits. Anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

i am still using between 600 and 1 g and have been for the last 5 weeks[yes must be **** so will be changing supliers!] and i have only lost 1 stone!what i will say tho is every morning i look in the mirror i feel tight as fcuk and look great but by teatime and after the gym im a walking corpse and feel fat as fcuk!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

As you say, give it at least 10 days after you have stopped taking it to measure your results. As you have used it before use it as a benchmark and try to think if you did anything significantly different this time around which could effect it... i.e. diet ??


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

I've dropped 16lbs so far in 14 days, today will be day 15, did the first 5 days on 200mg ed then 400mg ed since.

Done plenty of cardio with diet hit and miss and it's falling off so far, feel grim but it's all temporary.

Using the BRL yellow caps, Surprised as BRL in the past have always been sh1te but these are a huge improvement, so far so good.


----------



## jimmythelad (Sep 15, 2008)

Ginger.Tom said:


> As you say, give it at least 10 days after you have stopped taking it to measure your results. As you have used it before use it as a benchmark and try to think if you did anything significantly different this time around which could effect it... i.e. diet ??


No big differences mate, the thing is I cant really remember if the weight was falling off me the last time while I was using it (Im sure some did) I'll give it the week and see how I am. I think I'll be doing the same as Seb and changing suppliers


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

I have heard of DNP becoming less effective in subsequent 'cycles'.... But I haven't seen the research on this...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I reckon, from what I have read if you have a lot of carbs in your diet, particularly if they are well spaced out, then this will be used for fuel (and heat), rather than the fat you are after losing. I am currently researching DNP a lot deeper to provide a write up in about a week or so, and this is one area I am looking at. Definitely 2 schools of thought on this though, and trying to get away form the mis-understood science and broscience is proving difficult to say the least.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I reckon, from what I have read if you have a lot of carbs in your diet, particularly if they are well spaced out, then this will be used for fuel (and heat), rather than the fat you are after losing. I am currently researching DNP a lot deeper to provide a write up in about a week or so, and this is one area I am looking at. Definitely 2 schools of thought on this though, and trying to get away form the mis-understood science and broscience is proving difficult to say the least.


You have got a hard task on your hands mate, there isn't any real studies to work from with different environments etc and probably 95% of what's written about it on the net is bullsh1t or guesswork. My personal opinion is that as long as your in a calorie defecit it will be a very effective drug used sensibly, yeah I'm sure if your not in a defecit and not use sensible doses u will still lose weight but if that's the case u clearly haven't got the self control to stay at a decent weight so it's not worth it!

Taking in minimal carbs just makes the experience a lot easier to handle,I don't personally believe there will be much in it fat loss wise.

But of course this is just my opinion and opinions are like ar5eholes, everyone's got one


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

simmonds87 said:


> Very strange you mention you had the sides but no loss?
> 
> Could be diet related?


Can't be true. I sometimes eat KFC/pizza and so many dirty calories over my maintainence and still lose A LOT of fat on 600mg a day. I don't recommend this sort of dieting but you will still lose fat. Keep protein high. I also found out being on Keto with 50g carbs a day is effective.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> You have got a hard task on your hands mate, there isn't any real studies to work from with different environments etc and probably 95% of what's written about it on the net is bullsh1t or guesswork. My personal opinion is that as long as your in a calorie defecit it will be a very effective drug used sensibly, yeah I'm sure if your not in a defecit and not use sensible doses u will still lose weight but if that's the case u clearly haven't got the self control to stay at a decent weight so it's not worth it!
> 
> Taking in minimal carbs just makes the experience a lot easier to handle,I don't personally believe there will be much in it fat loss wise.
> 
> But of course this is just my opinion and opinions are like ar5eholes, everyone's got one


Thanks buddy. I know what you mean about the opinions. Almost everything I read is either someones opinion, or something regurgitated (badly in most cases) that was read / written by someone else. I'll get there though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Thanks buddy. I know what you mean about the opinions. Almost everything I read is either someones opinion, or something regurgitated (badly in most cases) that was read / written by someone else. I'll get there though


Might take some experimentation lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Can't be true. I sometimes eat KFC/pizza and so many dirty calories over my maintainence and still lose A LOT of fat on 600mg a day. I don't recommend this sort of dieting but you will still lose fat. Keep protein high. I also found out being on Keto with 50g carbs a day is effective.


 I would also add I don't do any cardio on DNP. Does anyone know if dnp gets less effective when used a lot?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

jimmythelad said:


> I just finished yesterday a 2 week cycle of DNP 400mgs each day, But I've not lost any inches round the waist or actual body weight. I have used DNP in the past successfully over a year ago. Thats the weird part about it I had every single same side effect as the last time so I'm not 100% sure its fake stuff. Anyway I'll give it a week for the water weight to leave and hopefully I'll see some benefits. Anyone else had the same experience?


If you have used DNP before you should know that your weight loss during cycle and immediately post cycle makes no determinant of actual results, DNP's half life means you will have active DNP in your system some 2 weeks after your last dose (@400mg e/d).

You need to wait until the DNP becomes inactive and then some more for your body to assimilate glycogen and drop extra-cellular water, it may well be 21 days post cycle before you actually see what it's done to you in terms of fat loss.



exalta said:


> I have heard of DNP becoming less effective in subsequent 'cycles'.... But I haven't seen the research on this...


You can become more tolerant to a dose on cycle but tolerance from cycle to cycle things become harder to determine, if some DNP metabolites are still circulating in your body then you may well find the same dose you ran on a previous cycle stronger than the first, as for becoming more tolerant I don't see how this could be possible unless you actually take an under dosed product.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fat said:


> I would also add I don't do any cardio on DNP. Does anyone know if dnp gets less effective when used a lot?


Given what it is - a poison (that is its effects increase without limit as the dosage is increased), then I can't se that your body can get used to it, so you should get as much from your second 400mg cycle as you did from your first. Its not interacting with a receptor like Clen, Yohimbine, ECA etc do, it just screws up one of the processes and stops the mitochondria doing their normal job, and turns them into little fat burning furnaces.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> :whistling:Awwwww you make DNP sound cute! lol


it was cute - like the Gremlins were cute, until you fed them! :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

DNP is actually amazing.. best drug I have ever consumed. tbh it would help a lot of people if used safely.


----------



## jimmythelad (Sep 15, 2008)

Fat said:


> DNP is actually amazing.. best drug I have ever consumed. tbh it would help a lot of people if used safely.


your right mate, its the stupid people who overdo it who gives it a bad name. I've seen threads on the net like "I took 1 gram on the 1st time taking dnp ended up in hospital, then you get all the others saying stay away look what it does!!"


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Seems to be getting really popular on here these days. I remember when I first joined the forum a few years back it was considered a comp only drug used by a few only. Now it seems to be as popular if not more than ECA.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh and it scares the bejesus out of me : )


----------



## jimmythelad (Sep 15, 2008)

Mr Brown said:


> Oh and it scares the bejesus out of me : )


I was scared for years too mate, I just really like trying out new things


----------

